# شرح عن ال optocoupler



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (23 مارس 2011)

اود من الاخوه الكرام التكرم علي بتوضيح لي مفهوم ال optocoupler


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عازل_كهروضوئي


----------



## noureldiien (28 مايو 2013)

*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t369018.html#post2967677

*


----------



## motaz4a (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

